# Blasc Boss-Kill Counter und Attumen



## TheFallenAngel999 (2. August 2008)

Ich war jetzt schon mal das 3. mal in Karazhan und es fehlen 2 Boss-Kills von Attumen.

 Das solltet ihr mal richten, denn ich will schon meine Boss-Kills von Attumen haben. Schaut euch das mal an, euer Blasc-Boss Kill Counter erkent es nie wenn man Attumen tötet....

 Und bei MC werdet er den Tod von Sulfuronherold durch Ragnaros Hand als 2 Boss-Kill^^


----------



## Xall13 (2. August 2008)

vielleicht hast du attumen noch garnicht gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeneXVI (2. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du attumen noch garnicht gelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist bei mir aber auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalisan (2. August 2008)

Scheiß halt auf Attumen ;D

Das ist keine Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte übrigens schon Illidan down und mir ists Wurscht wenn ich den Boss Kill net angerechnet bekomme weil sowieso (denke ich mal) niemand auf meinem Profil nachschaut =)

Mfg Kalisan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerNukNuk (2. August 2008)

...wo wir schon dabei sind  
Balnazzar in Strath wird auch nichtmehr gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (2. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du attumen noch garnicht gelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 Attumen nicht, aber dafür Moroes 3 mal, Maid 3mal, Oper 3 mal, Kurator 3mal^^

 Es funkt einfach nicht, und Attumen ist bei weitem einer der einfachsten Bosse in Karazhan. 
 Als Verstärker einfach hinter ihn stellen und draufhauen, das waren bisher meien Aufgaben, und bei ihm bin ich auch noch nie gestorben, leider beim killen von Maid und Kurator schon mal^^ Und beim Prinzen beide male^^


----------



## Prudenceh (2. August 2008)

Wenn ich für jeden nicht erfassten Boss-Kill mich hier aufregen würde, dann würde ich dranbleiben und graue Haare bekommen.

Und mal ehrlich, diese "Boss-Kill-Übersicht" ist eh nur was für einen selbst. Mir ist schnuppe welche Bosse XYZ schon alles gelegt hat. Und wenn bei mir in der Liste einer fehlt, ich haber weiß, das ich ihn schon gelegt habe, dann ist das auch egal.


----------



## SavagePoetry (2. August 2008)

Attumen ist halt kei Boss^^

Ne klar hat mich auch genervt, aber mittlerweile nimmer, aber dafür hatt ich schon Heroic Bosskills auf lvl 66 laut Boss-Counter^^

Mach dir keinen Kopf Attumen-Kills sind ja eh ned wirklich ne Referenz.


----------



## Covardo (2. August 2008)

Bei mir zählt er zu jedem vorhandenen Eintrag jedesmal einen dazu, wenn ich die manuelle Upload-Funktion benutze. Angeblich hab ich Baron Totenschwur schon 5 mal erledigt - das wüsste ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (2. August 2008)

Es gibt Leute, denen es gefällt oder Leuten den es wurscht ist.

 Ich will in WoW halt jeden Boss einmal gesehen und gelegt haben, und ich finde den Boss-Kill Counter eine nette Fähigkeit seine eigenen Erfolge anzusehen.

 Und da will ich halt jeden oben haben auch wenn es nur Attumen oder Balnazzar, denn ich oben habe, aber ja es funkt auch nimmer...

 Ich denke auch die Leute, die von den Boss-Kill Couner wenig halten werden mit der neuen Erfolge Sache in WotLK auch nichts anfange, was ich auch ganz nett finde.

 Es ist doch nett irgendwo nachzuschaueen könne, dass habe ich schon erledigt, bzw. geschafft.


----------



## Hangatyr (2. August 2008)

Ich nehme mal an das das Blasc auch nur den Kampflog ausliest und es manchmal zu Fehlern bei der Interpretation der Daten kommt.

Mein Counter stimmt auch nicht, sicher ärgerlich das gerade wichtige Kills fehlen, aber der Titel tröstet darüber hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long


----------



## Crâshbâsh (2. August 2008)

Beii mir is das komische ich hab in fds alles down bis auf Kael thas aber er is der einzige der mir angezeigt wird x]


----------



## Laenges (2. August 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht was du dich so aufregst.
Das tool is Kostenlos, das is schonmal was. Hier wird sich über alles aufgeregt wenns nicht gleich perfekt Funktioniert. Aber habt ihr mal drüber nach gedacht das es von Leuten gemacht wird die von euch nicht einen Cent verlangen? zB hab ich auch nie ein Danke dafür gelesen. Eure erziehung is in der Hinsicht richtig mies.
Beschwert euch doch in nem normalen Ton bei den dafür verantwortlichen Leute.

so far~
PS.: Postcounter +1


----------



## Gregori (2. August 2008)

hi, 
bei mir ist es auch so er Zeigt auch nicht alle Bösse an die ich getötet habe, vielleicht hastest  nicht Blasc an,  dann zählt er ihn nicht mit, war bei mir so.


----------



## Hinack (2. August 2008)

WoW!!!! Du hast echt Attumen gelegt?! Screen or didn't happen.

Ne mal im ernst, das is doch nich schlimm oO


----------



## Ocian (2. August 2008)

Das Problem um Attumen ist bekannt und wird bald behoben sein.


----------



## Morcan (2. August 2008)

Bei einem meiner Chars (glaub Druide) zeigt er nen Bosskill von Ragnaros, das war aber eigtl. nur ein Spieler mit selbem Namen...(PvP)


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (2. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das Problem um Attumen ist bekannt und wird bald behoben sein.


 Okay danke. Wollte es nur mal erwähnen das es behoben wird, wie bei Balnazzar und Sulfurionherold, spinnt der Blasc-Crafter auch ein bisserl (bei Sulfurionherold zählt  er einen zuviel) und Balnazzar auch nicht


----------

